

Digg.git - atestu
http://blog.digg.com/?p=900

======
calvin
Summary of article: Git is awesome. It "reduce[d] the time our integration
process took from days to minutes." And it scales better than SVN.

------
sgrove
There's not too much in here that's going to be news to people. About the only
interesting part is the reduction in merge times and how well it's scaled for
them. But two sentences makes for a short article.

Still, it's nice to hear concrete figures about 1-2 days dropping down to ~30
minutes. Glad they shared.

------
chrischen
Oh and I thought it was going to be about the new .git tld ...

~~~
mburns
Native, version-controlled websites!

------
vlucas
In the past 3 weeks I have had a very similar experience. I switched my
personal projects to git just before starting a new job where the dev team
used git extensively. Coming from SVN, it quite honestly amazed me how quickly
I was able to just create a new branch, make a small fix, and push it live
without affecting any other changes that other devs or I had made.

If you haven't checked git out, I highly suggest you do so. All the hype is
annoying at times, but it really does live up to at least most of it.

------
jedberg
Yet another feature Digg has copied from reddit: <http://code.reddit.com> :)

~~~
pwmanagerdied
That's frankly idiotic and unconstructive.

------
mogston
Does Eclipse support GIT yet?

~~~
cag_ii
Have you tried this yet? <http://git.or.cz/gitwiki/EclipsePlugin>

~~~
mogston
Fantastic! Will definitely check it out. I', currently using Assembla.com for
my version control hosting - good to see that they already support GIT.

------
biohacker42
I'm conflicted about flagging digg and upvoting git.

~~~
TheElder
I think you shouldn't worry about digg and upvote the article if you think the
content is worth the upvote. I have never used git, but articles like this are
pushing me towards it.

~~~
RyanMcGreal
I started using git not too long ago and it feels really intuitive - more
sensible on the command line than most GUIs I've used.

